# Where is Seiya?



## Katy Jordan (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone know why Seiya has not been on the board? Its been weeks since his last post


----------



## jbeaucaire (Aug 22, 2009)

I believe Seiya may be incognito. *Sieya* is actually a new moniker for an old known MVP poster who may have decided to go even further incognito.  He may still be here.


----------



## Katy Jordan (Aug 23, 2009)

jbeaucaire said:


> I believe Seiya may be incognito. *Sieya* is actually a new moniker for an old known MVP poster who may have decided to go even further incognito. He may still be here.


 
Ok i am confused now, what does incognito mean?


----------



## xld (Aug 23, 2009)

Katy Jordan said:


> Ok i am confused now, what does incognito mean?



Do you know what dictionary means?


----------



## jbeaucaire (Aug 23, 2009)

Have a look:
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/incognito


----------



## Donai (Aug 28, 2009)

I miss Seiya too, where has he gone, know one writes code like he does, he is a vba machine.

Anyone know his whereabouts?


----------



## Miya (Aug 28, 2009)

I miss Seiya too, where are you Seiya? Please come back to this board, we all miss you


----------



## AussieVic (Aug 28, 2009)

Has Seiya truly left this board? He cant leave this board.

Pleassssssssss come back Seiya


----------



## xenou (Sep 7, 2009)

alas, we should be kinder to the incognoscenti ...


----------



## NateO (Sep 7, 2009)

I was kinda gentle. 

I don't know what's going on, but we should respect his right to not be here, whatever that reason is.


----------



## Oorang (Sep 15, 2009)

Where can I look up what dictionary means?


----------



## Expiry (Sep 15, 2009)

That's a better question than you might think. Is 'dictionary' a misnomer?

Diction, is all about how to say/ pronounce words or the words that you say or pronounce.

A dictionary is a list of all words, with their meaning/ description, whether you choose to say or pronounce them or not.

So, should a dictionary really be called a Wordary?


----------



## xld (Sep 15, 2009)

Diction is just another word from the same root as dictionary, the latin dictio, speaking. So dictionary is not just concerned with pronunciation, it is concerned with speaking, and we use words to speak, so it is the store of speaking/words.


----------



## Oorang (Sep 15, 2009)

The thing I always found interesting about a dictionary is that because it uses words to describe other words it's only useful if you know at least _some_ words. If you didn't know _any_ words at all, it wouldn't help you. So it doesn't really _add_ knowledge so much as it _multiplies_ it. 

I think if you want to get the "No Words" crowd you are going to need a video display.


----------



## Norie (Sep 15, 2009)

Isn't one of the main parts of a dictionary the bit that explains how to pronounce the words it lists?


----------



## xld (Sep 15, 2009)

Norie said:


> Isn't one of the main parts of a dictionary the bit that explains how to pronounce the words it lists?



And how would that suggest that dictionary has a meaning based upon pronunciation?


----------



## xld (Sep 15, 2009)

Oorang said:


> The thing I always found interesting about a dictionary is that because it uses words to describe other words it's only useful if you know at least _some_ words. If you didn't know _any_ words at all, it wouldn't help you. So it doesn't really _add_ knowledge so much as it _multiplies_ it.
> 
> I think if you want to get the "No Words" crowd you are going to need a video display.



In that case, you don't need a dictionary, just a cave!


----------



## xenou (Sep 15, 2009)

I always use lexicons, so I never run into any of the aforementioned problems.

Alex


----------



## Wayne Duncan (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't fine aforementioned in my Wordary!  

(OK we're running this into the ground)


----------



## sanrv1f (Sep 16, 2009)

are we talking about the 'Dictionary' that Seiya use often in code


----------



## Michael M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi All
Another lounge thread hijacked, this time, I suspect by Xld, or maybe Oorang.
Speaking of missing persons, I haven't heard from Jindon in ages.
I was blown away one day when I asked for help with some code and Jindon fired right back with the code I wanted.
When I asked for a bit more info, the answer I got was " I'm sorry I don't have access to Excel"
I can't get stuff right, even when I'm in Excel !!!
Regards
Michael M


----------



## xld (Sep 16, 2009)

Surely, in the lounge, as long as it is not offensive, anything goes?

But quite honestly, the thread was going nowhere. How many people have to say that wan t to see Seiya back with absolutely no response before it becomes boring and pointless?


----------



## Domski (Sep 16, 2009)

I must go round with my eyes closed because I haven't got the foggiest who any of you are one about! Perhaps I should hang my head in shame for such an admission.

Dom


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 16, 2009)

Shame on you Dom!


----------



## xld (Sep 16, 2009)

Domski said:


> I must go round with my eyes closed because I haven't got the foggiest who any of you are one about!



Nor have I, but that doesn't stop me jumping in


----------



## Domski (Sep 16, 2009)

xld said:


> Nor have I, but that doesn't stop me jumping in


 
Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 16, 2009)

We can always rely on Bob to stir things up a bit!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 16, 2009)

Have you finished that bottle of Sapphire yet Bob?


----------



## xld (Sep 16, 2009)

We've finished that one, plus another, and a bottle of Gordons (for G&Ts) since then.

I am doing a few trips at the moment, and I can get a litre of Bombay for 14 EUR on the plane, I came back with 2 Bombays and 2 Gordons last time.


----------



## jbeaucaire (Sep 16, 2009)

As originally noted, Seiya may be incognito.
Jindon may be incognito, too.

< crickets >

You can do with that what you will.


----------



## Michael M (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, where in the hell is cognito ??
Is that a town in Mexico ??
Xld, you're right about the going nowhere, but I had to blame someone

Regards
Michael M


----------



## Oorang (Sep 16, 2009)

Cognito is here. Who is this Jack? Does he sew?


----------



## Michael M (Sep 16, 2009)

OK, now we know where Seiya and Jindon are !!
Seems a hell of a long way to go for a haircut though.


----------



## jbeaucaire (Sep 16, 2009)

Michael M said:


> OK, now we know where Seiya and Jindon are !!
> Seems a hell of a long way to go for a haircut though.



(sheds a tear of remembrance)  Ah, yes, I remember years ago...when I last had (or needed) a haircut.

- Jerry (Tressless and Lockless)


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Sep 17, 2009)

Or maybe they just went for a coffee together...

http://maps.google.com/maps?source=...8&hq=cognito+loc:&radius=15000.000000&split=1


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Sep 17, 2009)

sorry, wrong link - here goes the coffee


----------



## Oorang (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmmmm.... I wonder if you could make a coffee/barbershop work. I bet you could.


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 17, 2009)

Lemme see if'n I got this right. Lookin' at yytsunamiyy's last post I see a feller that's in Germany, writin' in English flyin an avatar written in Spanish with a pic that's a homage to both an English scientist & a Mexican revolutionary. Said German Herr is posting a link about a shop in Canada that serves a drink originally from Arabia (or perhaps Ethiopia) but with beans that are now probably coming from South or Central America.  The link to the shop is using software from an American company, but the language the link uses is German. The writin's bein' done in a forum hosted by an American in Ohio and it's on a thread regarding the whereabouts of a chap whose last known location was Tokyo and the person who was askin' about the whereabouts is in Oslo. Does that about cover it?

Small world.


----------



## Michael M (Sep 17, 2009)

Nearly covered it.
My question about Jindon's whereabouts, comes from Australia......then it's covered.
The only places you may have overlooked, probably don't have electricity, Internet or Computers.
Hmm, not necessarily in that order.

Regards
Michael M


----------



## Domski (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm off cruising down the River Lot in France tomorrow. I'll let you know if any or all of them are hiding out in a barbers/coffee shop/vineyard around there.

Be in touch in a week or so all being well 

Laters dudes


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you ever work?  Seems like your forever on holiday - no fair!!!


----------



## Domski (Sep 18, 2009)

Not much for the next few weeks! 10 days boating in France, back to work for 3 days and then off to a cottage in Wales for a week. 

It's a hard life!!!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 18, 2009)

Grrrr!  I haven't been able to even touch my holiday entitlement yet this year!  Still have 26 days remaining...


----------



## tony567 (Sep 18, 2009)

i miss seiya and jindon too,
I hope they are fine and healthy too

hmm, maybe they're getting a treatment in Excel Rehabilitation Center... because of too much addicted in excel


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> Lemme see if'n I got this right. Lookin' at yytsunamiyy's last post I see a feller that's in Germany, writin' in English flyin an avatar written in Spanish with a pic that's a homage to both an English scientist & a Mexican revolutionary. Said German Herr is posting a link about a shop in Canada that serves a drink originally from Arabia (or perhaps Ethiopia) but with beans that are now probably coming from South or Central America. The link to the shop is using software from an American company, but the language the link uses is German. The writin's bein' done in a forum hosted by an American in Ohio and it's on a thread regarding the whereabouts of a chap whose last known location was Tokyo and the person who was askin' about the whereabouts is in Oslo. Does that about cover it?
> 
> Small world.


 
What have you been smoking yesterday Gerg? By the way, you missed the computer from Ireland I'm posting from. And I bet If I were to go through the labels of my clothes you could include half of Asia in the list.

ALL HAIL GLOBALISATION! 

EDIT: Have Fun Dom!


----------

